# Choking



## creamxixo (Jun 14, 2013)

Cherry is 3months old now, active as ever. But she's been making choking sounds now and then. Quite often which scared the living hell out of me. She likes to eat everything on the ground that she founds, she eats leaves and stuff. I try to prevent it by sweeping my yard more but it's tough cause she always find something to it. It is because of that that cause her to choke ?? Or is it because my house often burn essence that cause her to choke ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Could it be reverse sneezing? This sounds very like choking, and can be very scary, but is usually quite harmless. Pressure on the throat can trigger it, or drinking cold water - there are several videos on Youtube you can check to see if Cherry's choking is similar.

Sophy has bouts of reverse sneezing - I find picking her up and gently rubbing her chest helps. Gently covering or pinching the nostrils so the dog takes a few breathes through the mouth instead is sometimes recommended. In very extreme cases it can be caused by an elongated palate, needing an op to fix, but in most dogs with a proper muzzle it is just an occasional nuisance rather than anything to worry about.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Could it be that whatever you're burning in your home is causing an irritation?
I have no allergies but I do cough when candles are burning. I have no problem if candles are heated using a heating element so it has to be the smoke causing the irritation. 
If it's not what fjm discussed, then air out your house and stop burning the oils for a couple weeks and see if Cherry improves.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am the same way with scented candles. I think that is an excellent suggestion Sweetp. Even if it is a reverse sneeze the candles could be bringing it on.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

fjm said:


> Could it be reverse sneezing? This sounds very like choking, and can be very scary, but is usually quite harmless. Pressure on the throat can trigger it, or drinking cold water - there are several videos on Youtube you can check to see if Cherry's choking is similar.
> 
> Sophy has bouts of reverse sneezing - I find picking her up and gently rubbing her chest helps. Gently covering or pinching the nostrils so the dog takes a few breathes through the mouth instead is sometimes recommended. In very extreme cases it can be caused by an elongated palate, needing an op to fix, but in most dogs with a proper muzzle it is just an occasional nuisance rather than anything to worry about.


Yup, because of their soft tracheas, never met a TP who did not do this to some degree - some do it a lot, some rarely, and each dog has different triggers - some w/exercise, some w/excitement/, some w/drinking cold water etc.
An additional way to stop it that I have found is if it's a kissy dog, get the dog to give you kisses - *IF* the dog will do it, it works instantly!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Yeah! The first few times I heard Molly reverse sneezing it scared me too! Definitely Google reverse sneezing , there are lots of videos for you to compare with!


----------

